# Great outdoors Smoker Venturi tube



## captain bob (Aug 22, 2016)

I am looking for a Venturi tube for a MODEL 3600g venturi for a model 3600G Great Outdoors smoker.  Any known sources?


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Aug 25, 2016)

Landmann bought the Great Outdoors Smoky Mountain series (GOSM) manufacturing rights and have changed the models over the years, but they may be able to assist you with replacement parts, if still available, or, they know of a supplier. Here's their CONTACT link. Some GOSM models are still sold with Landmann's brand on some sites, although I think they may be discontinued models...not sure on that.

I did not find anything for direct online sources on old GOSM parts...there may be someone selling them, but if so, my search skills must be lacking today, or they're not easy to find.

Eric


----------



## captain bob (Aug 25, 2016)

Thanks for the info.  I had talked to them.  The specific parts are not available but they do have a full burner assemble.  The problem with it is I would have to change the bottom hole to a square rather than the current round.  I have not been able to find anyone else either

Bob


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Aug 26, 2016)

Ah, OK, the hole change may be facilitated with the addition of a metal flange bolted or screwed to the housing...just a back-up if things don't go as planned with hole-cutting via jig-saw. I always try to think of plan B before the first attempt to make a retrofit or difficult mod. Sort of keeps me on my toes and reminds me of the importance of 1st try success, but also keeps my mind open to other options. Sometimes my perceived secondary options become the best starting point, and if I don't allow myself the time to think it through, I blow my best option right out the window...yeah...been there.

Good luck with the retrofit.

Eric


----------



## trainmaster (Nov 25, 2016)

captain Bob said:


> Thanks for the info.  I had talked to them.  The specific parts are not available but they do have a full burner assemble.  The problem with it is I would have to change the bottom hole to a square rather than the current round.  I have not been able to find anyone else either
> 
> Bob


----------



## trainmaster (Nov 25, 2016)

I took cast iron burner from old turkey fryer and replaced entire burn unit and controls. Better than $300 for new one.













20161125_130844.jpg



__ trainmaster
__ Nov 25, 2016
__ 1


----------

